# Comment changer la pile interne d'un Imac G3



## bidouilleman (1 Décembre 2007)

BONSOIR,comment changer la pile interne d'un Imac G3 400DV SE 512mo GRAPHIQUE  mac os x 10.3?[SIZE=-1]reset carte mère oui ou non ?[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]la procédure?[/SIZE]


----------



## CBi (1 Décembre 2007)

Chez moi (iMac G3 333) =

- ouvrir pour accéder à la carte mère.
- soulever la protection de la pile en essayant de ne pas casser les ergots.
- enlever la vieille pile, après avoir bien regardé dans quel sens elle est.
- mettre la nouvelle pile.
- refermer.


----------



## anneee (1 Décembre 2007)

http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotin.htm


----------



## bidouilleman (1 Décembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Chez moi (iMac G3 333) =
> 
> - ouvrir pour accéder à la carte mère.
> - soulever la protection de la pile en essayant de ne pas casser les ergots.
> ...



sans faire de [SIZE=-1]reset carte mère?[/SIZE]


----------



## CBi (1 Décembre 2007)

bidouilleman a dit:


> sans faire de [SIZE=-1]reset carte mère?[/SIZE]



J'ai peut-être eu tort mais non... je ne sais même pas comment ça se fait, un reset de la carte mère. :rose:


----------

